# Hardest Fighting Fish???



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw a post a while back on one of the fishing forums but i cant seem to find it. Whats the hardest fighting fish everyone has caught?

I personally havent been fishing offshore long but so far id say the AJs or a damn Jack Creverles are a great fight!


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Hands down Yellow fin tuna about 80 lbs is all you want. we catch them out here 120 its like hooking a train >


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Ive heard they got a lil fight to them!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Pound-for-pound, got to give it to all flavors of jacks and tunas.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't fought many fish - many, many fewer than most of the guys around here, but a few weeks ago I was fishing off of Panama City Beach on a boat and hooked into a king - totaled out at 27 pounds, but I swear I thought he was swimming for Cuba.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

If you think you have had some hard fighting fish try fighting a 200 pound plus tarpon you will never be same :blink:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I hooked up with about an 80-90lb tarpon, it fought good for the whole 5-8minutes i had him. 15lb test didnt last long.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Pound for pound - Bonito or Crevalle


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

ounce for ounce a stumpknocker.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

flipper..i always thought they were the smartest...since most of the them will clip my bait right before the hook..it amazes me.....this timethis one took a diamond jig on 120'water....spool me out 80lbs braided on a VS 300...wow!!..at least 400+lb beast....poor him..lol ..the whole time i thought I was yo-yo him..i was wrong...he got tired of playing with me and took off in a flash. I sure miss my braid not the VS.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Amber Jack are pretty tough. Haven't hooked a yellow fin yet.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Brandonshobie said:


> If you think you have had some hard fighting fish try fighting a 200 pound plus tarpon you will never be same :blink:


 
X2 

Done that last week for the first time. It is basically just a battle of wills on who will prevail. 3 1/2 hour fight time on a stella 8000. It was the worst but whippen I ever had. He basically stay about 30 yrds from the boat and just slugged it out. After a while you think that you have it whipped and then he decides to leave again at will. We had him within 10 feet of the boat about 6-7 times just to have him walk away when he felt like it. Very Frustrating


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I gotta lean towards a big blue girl. And I don't mean a fat Smurf....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to agree with PawGHunter on the Bonito and the Cravelle's. Big Tuna and Marlin are fierce opponents, however if I ever hooked up on a 800 lb Bonita or Cravelle I sure would want to be securely strapped in a chair.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Giant Trevally in the South Pacific, about 20lbs. Matched in weight tied tail to tail it would drag a tuna backwards. They get well over 100lbs. Dogtooth tuna is beast too, but never caught one.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Blue bluefin tuna is the hardest big game fish to fight and land its got size strength, speed and stamina in boundless quantity's, but if you tie a 500lb bluefin to a 200lb giant Hawaiian ulua the ulua will take that tuna for a ride, its a jack crevalle on steroids and a unheard of god in the fish power house world


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

That ulua looks like a damn hardtail on roids. I guess take a 2lb hardtail and multiply the fight by 100....my back hurts thinking about it!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

True pigs of the reef. They are caught on live bait, popping, jigging, and trolling. Dogtooth tuna may give it a run for its money.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Yellow fin has to be the toughest I've ever hooked into. Never hooked a Tarpon... yet! For the size... Hardtails are beasts too!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

My top 10 list

#1 bluefin tuna
#2 giant Hawaiian ulua
#3 bigeye tuna
#4 yellowfin tuna
#5 dog tooth tuna
#6 blue marlin 
#7 pacific black marlin
#8 great white 
#9 mako
#10 swordfish

Note: these are not pound for pound the best, this is a list of the toughest to land on the biggest tackle you got..
pound for pound best in class is hands down tunas & jacks


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Coosa River Spotted Bass


----------

